# Portland



## mikefwt (Mar 21, 2013)

So ive been living here since june of 2012 and i dont have any friends. does anyone who actually lives in this crapper hole wanna ever hang out?

*THIS ISNT A WAYSTATION POST. NO, YOU CANT STAY AT MY HOUSE*

PORTLAND, OREGON SRRRYY


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Mar 21, 2013)

Fuck man, I just left there in December...if Im ever back through there I'll hit you up.


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 22, 2013)

Can I roll up there with my oogle crew and leave empty spacebags and piles of human shit all over?

cXr - hell yeah, brother bear


----------



## Doobie_D (Mar 22, 2013)

Im in the same boat as you dude. "moved here" January 2012. Was living with friends i used to travel with. The lease on the house eventually expired and they went to California. I got a good job so im gonna stick around for awhile. Living in Tigard in a tent next to the P&W catchout.

Im down for hanging out some time. Its tough when the only people you have to hang out with are rednecky, old grizzled, construction workers and the occasional friend who rolls thru town.


When the current jobsite gets finished i'll have some time. Hit me up.


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 22, 2013)

You guys should roll south to RV or the bay and meet up with ole' CXR1037 next week.

cxR - i'll tell you all about the time I rode the ZLTLA


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Mar 22, 2013)

i may be headed back to portland after the first. so if ya ill have to hit you up ans say hello. miss it there


----------



## Gudj (Mar 22, 2013)

Half this site is going to be coming here in the summer anyway.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Mar 23, 2013)

Gudj said:


> Half this site is going to be coming here in the summer anyway.


 


lol fucking funny...but very true.


----------



## LeftCoast (Mar 23, 2013)

i'm down to come hang out with you. i live in seattle, i dont need your couch, and we can go hang out elsewhere and pull a few beers and tell war stories yar har har

also: bolt bus is your new best friend


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 23, 2013)

Gudj said:


> Half this site is going to be coming here in the summer anyway.


 
On the UP train Z-NOPD. It's a Z train that goes from Portland to New Orleans and back, crew changing only in Roseville, Colton, and El Paso. 

CxR - I won't be up there for a while mikefwt, but check yo mailbox


----------



## mikefwt (Mar 23, 2013)

HoboSquirrell said:


> Fuck man, I just left there in December...if Im ever back through there I'll hit you up.


do it! i think im escaping back home to NC in june. if you get here before then, drop me a line!


----------



## mikefwt (Mar 23, 2013)

Doobie_D said:


> Im in the same boat as you dude. "moved here" January 2012. Was living with friends i used to travel with. The lease on the house eventually expired and they went to California. I got a good job so im gonna stick around for awhile. Living in Tigard in a tent next to the P&W catchout.
> 
> Im down for hanging out some time. Its tough when the only people you have to hang out with are rednecky, old grizzled, construction workers and the occasional friend who rolls thru town.
> 
> ...


yeah i know what you mean. i was working for a while on swain island but the hours were crappy and it was too far so i quit. now i got nothing to bide my time and all of my friends went to mexico. i would leave but im doing a stint in love jail. let me know when you do get some free time. id love to come check out the camp and turn on the scanner and see what we can see!


----------



## mikefwt (Mar 23, 2013)

LeftCoast said:


> i'm down to come hang out with you. i live in seattle, i dont need your couch, and we can go hang out elsewhere and pull a few beers and tell war stories yar har har
> 
> also: bolt bus is your new best friend


eh if you came from seattle you could crash. i dont want people to just email me cause i told everyone i live here and expect a place to sleep, you know? even better i could come up there? we'll figure something out. you come down here and the first rounds on me.


----------



## mikefwt (Mar 23, 2013)

BrittanyTheBananarchist said:


> i may be headed back to portland after the first. so if ya ill have to hit you up ans say hello. miss it there


yeah! you can find me at the bluffs mon-fri 10am-6pm. ill be the obviously depressed guy on the bench with a 12 pack


----------



## mikefwt (Mar 23, 2013)

CXR1037 said:


> On the UP train Z-NOPD. It's a Z train that goes from Portland to New Orleans and back, crew changing only in Roseville, Colton, and El Paso.
> 
> CxR - I won't be up there for a while mikefwt, but check yo mailbox


im still waiting for it! any day now... Im gonna be in the redwoods this week and then go out to dunsmuir to come back to portland. if yr gonna be in RV in a week or so, you should just come on up to the butte and say whats up. other than that, ill be in the bay the first week of may.. i think


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've only got the week off. I'll probably be in RV sometime next week. I have some friends going up to Dunsmuir but I don't think I want to go that far up. 

Cxr - rainy?


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Mar 24, 2013)

I wish I lived out west... No one ever meets up with me.
Oh, and almost everyone in savannah sucked this year. Next to Forks and Lurch. Everyone wants to be a crust lord, shwilly kid.


----------



## mikefwt (Mar 25, 2013)

CXR1037 said:


> I've only got the week off. I'll probably be in RV sometime next week. I have some friends going up to Dunsmuir but I don't think I want to go that far up.
> 
> Cxr - rainy?


Its not rainy now, but i think stating tuesday its supposed to be a lil rainy til friday


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Mar 30, 2013)

so im headin back to oregon next month with my son not sure when ill b in PDX but if ur ever in the grants pass medford area ill b there for a min


----------

